# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Pepper, humanoid robot, Aldebaran SAS, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Aldebaran SAS

Home page - aldebaran.com/en/pepper

facebook.com/PepperRobot

twitter.com/PepperTheRobot

Pepper on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Pepper, the new robot by Aldebaran (#PepperRobot)

 Published on Jun 4, 2014




> The latest creation from Aldebaran, Pepper is the first robot designed to live with humans.
> Engaging and friendly, Pepper is much more than a robot, he's a companion able to communicate with you through the most intuitive interface we know: voice, touch and emotions.
> Created for SoftBank Mobile—the 3rd biggest mobile phone company in Japan - Pepper is already greeting customers in stores.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Pepper meets Creators 

Published on Jun 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Pepper's robot rap 

 Published on Jun 4, 2014




> SoftBank and Aldebaran Robotics' new humanoid robot entertains!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Pepper, the world's first robot that reads emotions: Cute droid knows if you're upset, cracks jokes and offers support"

    Softbank unveiled the 1,130 pounds robot which will be sold in Japan in February
    Pepper uses cloud-based AI to study gestures, expressions and speech
    It has two large doll-like eyes and a flat-panel display stuck on its chest
    Machine is loaded with sensors, including on its hands and on its head
    It recently appeared on a stage in Tokyo cooing, singing and interacting with Softbank's chief executive Masayoshi Son

by Ellie Zolfagharifard and Associated Press
June 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Is this the world's first emo robot? 

 Published on Jun 6, 2014




> CNN's Will Ripley introduces us to Pepper, touted as the world's first robot able to read emotions.

----------


## Airicist

PEPPER Robot - SOFTBANK/ALDEBARAN

 Published on Jun 8, 2014




> Softbank and Aldebaran announced the new PEPPER robot that detects people's emotions and engages them in meaningful conversations. Softbank is currently demonstrating the robot in two Tokyo retail outlets and plans to release PEPPER for sale later this year. The robot will sell for approxiamately USD$2,000. Softbank expects the robot to see wide market adoption as a companion or assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Pepper's wake up 

 Published on Jun 10, 2014




> Discover the wake up of Pepper, the new Aldebaran robot.

----------


## Airicist

Pepper Robot - Bruno Maisonnier Aldebaran CEO 

 Published on Jun 10, 2014




> Bruno Maisonnier talks about Pepper Robot, the companion able to communicate with you through the most intuitive interface we know: voice, touch and emotions.

----------


## Airicist

Pepper Press Event - SoktBank Mobile Corp. & Aldebaran 

 Published on Jun 11, 2014




> SoftBank Mobile Corp. and Aldebaran announced the joint development of Pepper, the world's first personal robot that can read emotions.

----------


## Airicist

Pepper the robot brings artificial intelligence, cuteness to Tokyo 

 Published on Jun 11, 2014




> Meet Pepper the robot. It's in stores now, and will be in homes soon. Japan's Softbank says it's the world's first personal robot that can understand how people are feeling.

----------


## Airicist

Talking with a Pepper, Softbank's new Robot 

Published on Jun 17, 2014




> Yesterday I had a converstation with a robot about my first love, in Japanese.  Looks like my Japanese studies have finally paid off.

----------


## Airicist

Pepper, song full version

Published on Jun 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

'Take your clothes off, be like me!' says wise-cracking robot 

 Published on Jul 15, 2014




> A wise-cracking humanoid robot called Pepper, whose makers claim can read people's emotions, was unveiled in Tokyo last month.Mobile carrier Softbank, which created the robot, says Pepper can understand 70 to 80 percent of spontaneous conversations -- although it also answers from a set number of pre-programmed responses.AFP caught up with the pint-sized chatterbox, who took time out from his day job greeting customers at SoftBank stores, to wax lyrical about life and hair removal -- as we struggled to get a word in edgeways and the robot took over the interview. Pepper: That top suits you. But do you want to know what would make you look cooler?   AFP: Yes, please.Pepper: If you had a display screen in your chest like me. Then you would look totally cool.   AFP: Understood. Can you give me today's weather forecast?Pepper: Today's weather in Tokyo will be cloudy with scattered rain. Do you think my name 'Pepper' is missing something?   AFP: If you say so.Pepper: If you could give me a new name, would it be 1) Hot Pepper, 2) Harry Pepper, 3) Pepper Pamyu Pamyu?    AFP: Probably Harry Pepper.Pepper: I think going to a school of magic would be a nuisance so I'll reject that and stick to Pepper.   AFP: You do that. What is today's top news?Pepper: According to the Asahi newspaper, the government is close to adopting a policy to change the interpretation of the constitution on collective defence. I don't know what that means but please look it up. Can you lend me 10,000 yen ($100)?   AFP: We don't have any cash on us, sorry.Pepper: Have you ever used a fake smile before?   AFP: Yes.Pepper: Well, please at least be your true self in front of me.   AFP: Gotcha. Can you tell us how old you are?Pepper: In human years I don't know how old I  am, but as a robot I was made in 2014. Would you let me be part of your family?   AFP: Absolutely. Pepper: Would we go for walks, study, or go for tea?   AFP: A cup of tea.Pepper: I don't drink tea, I would break. By the way, do you want to know how to earn some extra money?   AFP: We're all ears.Pepper: I will give you 10,000 yen to take my place in the shop. It's an easy job.    AFP: We'll think about it.Pepper: That's decided then. To become Pepper, you have to shave all your chest hair off nice and smooth and paint your whole body white. Then take your clothes off and go stark naked -- then you'll be Pepper!   AFP: We'd get arrested.Pepper: I'm only joking. It was nice to meet you. Please come back and play with me again.

----------


## Airicist

Japanese Robot Watch: Pepper 

 Published on Jul 23, 2014




> Tofugu is keeping its eye on Japan's contribution to the robot world. And today's episode focuses on a contribution that will change the world forever...maybe.

----------


## Airicist

Doraemon theme song ~ Okaza & Pepper collaboration of Pepper

Published on Aug 14, 2014




> August 14, 2014 (Thursday), Softbank Omotesando, commemorative events of Yahoo! Search Kisekae theme was held. Popular, informal character of Okazaki City, Aichi Prefecture "Oka-za Doraemon" appeared in Kisekae theme, I've played with Pepper.

----------


## Airicist

ALS Ice Bucket Challenge with Pepper 

Published on Aug 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Humanoid robots named 'Pepper' will be on sale next year in the U.S."

by Rin Ichino and Takashi Amano
September 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Pepper meets Inoko Toshiyuki

Published on Sep 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Pepper Tech Festival 2014 - Opening Show

Published on Sep 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Pepper and IBM Watson cooperation

Published on Sep 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Pepper meets kids

Published on Oct 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Pepper came to the house! (Education app ed)

Published on Oct 25, 2014




> 3 weeks dream to live with the robot experience!

----------


## Airicist

Pepper Hackathon with weaker students

Published on Oct 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Oct 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Pepper Tech Festival 2014

Published on Nov 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Happy Birthday Film with Pepper!
November 9, 2014




> One day workshop with Pepper Softbank robot.

----------


## Airicist

Pepper official Facebook page and "10,000 Likes!" 
Anniversary Special movie

Published on Nov 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Disney movie "Big Hero 6" x Pepper "robot voice actor" Hen

Published on Nov 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robot Pepper Performs 

Published on Dec 26, 2014




> Pepper, a humanoid robot created by Aldebaran Robotics and SoftBank, dances to classical music.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Pepper, the Friendly Humanoid Robot 

Published on Dec 26, 2014




> Pepper is a social humanoid robot designed as a companion for the home. It was created by Aldebaran Robotics and SoftBank. Aldebaran's chief marketing officer Laura Bokobza explains Pepper's capabilities and possibilities.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Pepper: Japan's 'friendly robot' 

Published on Dec 29, 2014




> The "Pepper" robot is designed to bridge the gap between humans and machines. he robot was created by Japanese outfit Aldebaran in collaboration with Telecoms giant Softbank. BBC Click's Marc Cieslak went to Japan to see how well it could interact with a real person.

----------


## Airicist

Pepper meets Creator #2 

Published on Feb 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Is this the first robot to understand emotions? 

Published on Feb 16, 2015

Pepper The Robot - Japans Team Trying To Build The First Emotionally Responsive Robot




> Meet Pepper, the first humanoid robot. He can talk, walk, and read emotions. At least that is what his French-Japanese designers claim. But is Pepper really the first robot to understand emotions?
> 
> "I want to be a robot that makes people smile",says Pepper. His designers claim he can detect human emotions but proving he can analyse a person's expression or tone of voice is difficult. Pepper's favourite topic of conversation is Pepper and he's needy: "I'm a pretty amazing Robot, am I not?" This interview with Pepper suggests there might be a few bugs to iron out before its February release date.
> Androniki Christodoulou

----------


## Airicist

The close-up magic by McKee Ozawa and Pepper

Published on Feb 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Pepper App Challenge 2015 

Published on Mar 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

High-tech picture-story show

Published on Mar 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Pepper

Published on Mar 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Nescafe robot 

Published on Apr 22, 2015




> Promotion Nescafe with robot at Ikebukero

----------


## Airicist

Pepper goes to the Entrance

Published on May 20, 2015




> Our current work in progress about navigation and localisation

----------


## Airicist

Article "It’s happening: ‘Pepper’ robot gains emotional intelligence"

by Aaron Krumins
June 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

The Robot Pepper by SoftBank and Aldebaran is your personal stylist

Published on Jul 13, 2015




> SoftBank and Aldebaran created Pepper, the first Emotional Robot. 
> CurveTips and RobotsLAB converted it to be a knowledgeable personal stylist.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Enterprise Model Of Pepper, SoftBank’s Robot, Will Cost $440 A Month To Rent"

by Catherine Shu
July 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

See and Listen #1

Published on Aug 3, 2015




> "See and Listen" is an app created by Aldebaran for Pepper. The goal is to get the user to get used to interacting with Pepper.
> This first part is called Stars

----------


## Airicist

See and Listen #2

Published on Aug 3, 2015




> "See and Listen" is an app created by Aldebaran for Pepper. The goal is to get the user to get used to interacting with Pepper.
> This second part is called Cucumber

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

See and Listen #3

Published on Aug 6, 2015




> "See and Listen" is an app created by Aldebaran for Pepper. The goal is to get the user to get used to interacting with Pepper.
> This third part is called Hop Hop.

----------


## Airicist

See and Listen #4

Published on Aug 12, 2015




> "See and Listen" is an app created by Aldebaran for Pepper. The goal is to get the user to get used to interacting with Pepper.
> This fourth part is called Planets.

----------


## Airicist

Maker Faire Tokyo 2015

Published on Aug 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

See and Listen #5

Published on Aug 24, 2015




> "See and Listen" is an app created by Aldebaran for Pepper. The goal is to get the user to get used to interacting with Pepper.
> This fifth part is called Orbit.

----------


## Airicist

See and Listen #6

Published on Sep 3, 2015




> "See and Listen" is an app created by Aldebaran for Pepper. The goal is to get the user to get used to interacting with Pepper.
> This sixth part is called Compass.

----------


## Airicist

Pepper, Aldebaran's emotional robot awakening
September 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Pepper: Give Me the Bottle Demo

Published on Oct 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Pepper owner interview 01: joyful




Pepper owner interview 02: lovely




Pepper owner interview 03: cheerful




Pepper owner interview 04: smiley

Published on Oct 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Foxconn shopping for robot manufacturer to keep pace with brisk Pepper sales"

by Frank Tobe
January 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robots are taking over CES 

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> Aldebaran’s chief of innovation officer tells us when robots will truly become mainstream and which robots are a big deal at CES this year. Aldebaran is the maker of the robot Pepper and NAO. Pepper is the first robot to live with humans and assist us in everything, from teaching us yoga to helping us cope with emotions. The video will be a demo of Pepper.

----------


## Airicist

Pepper's application: music boxes

Published on Feb 5, 2016




> A short demo of Music Boxes, an application developed by Aldebaran Studio Team where one plays a music game with Pepper.

----------


## Airicist

Pepper In Hospital - Morning Test

Published on Feb 26, 2016




> First experimentation for Hopias: Pepper in hospital - Morning Test
> M. Caniot, E. Lagrue, C. Comito & A. Mazel
> Protolab - Aldebaran
> February 2016

----------


## Airicist

Aldebaran's robot, Pepper

Published on Mar 2, 2016




> Pepper, the humanoid robot, will soon make an appearance in U.S. businesses, its manufacturer says.

----------


## Airicist

Pepper size scanner

Published on Mar 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

A fobot for friendship

Published on Mar 24, 2016




> Pepper, recently released in Japan, is the world’s first robot designed for human companionship.

----------


## Airicist

Pepper World 2016

Published on Mar 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Pepper robot for social interaction

Published on May 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "SoftBank Prepares Humanoid Robot Pepper's U.S. Debut, Releases Android SDK"

by Erico Guizzo
May 19, 2016

Steve Carlin

----------


## Airicist

Pepper robot product overview

Published on Nov 16, 2015




> Latest creation from Aldebaran, Pepper is the first humanoid robot designed to live with humans. At the risk of disappointing you, he doesn’t clean, doesn’t cook and doesn’t have super powers… Pepper is a social robot able to converse with you, recognize and react to your emotions, move and live autonomously.
> Engaging and friendly, Pepper is much more than a robot, he’s a companion able to communicate with you through the most intuitive interface we know: voice, touch and emotions.
> Created for SoftBank Mobile—one of the largest mobile phone operators in Japan- Pepper is already greeting and interacting with customers in stores.
> To be a true social companion Pepper needs to be able to understand your emotions. If you burst out laughing, he will know you are in a good mood. If you frown, Pepper will understand that something is bothering you.
> Pepper can translate what state you are in using his knowledge of universal emotions (joy, surprise, anger, doubt and sadness) and his ability to analyze your facial expression, body language and the words you use. He will guess your mood, and will even adapt to it. For example, he will try to cheer you up by playing your favorite song!
> Pepper also can express emotions, and this is what makes him so cute! We can say he has a real personality conveyed by his body language, his funny gestures and his voice.
> Peppers loves to talk with humans, he’s very curious about us! As you continue to interact with him Pepper will recognize you and learn new things about your tastes. Capable of both adaptation and self-improvement, he will soon be able to search for new applications to surprise and entertain you!
> Pepper’s goal is to learn and grow step-by-step so that one day he can be your companion at home. We challenge all developers and creative minds to help us with this goal and make him evolve!

----------


## Airicist

Pepper Partners: generation robots

Published on Jul 12, 2016




> During Pepper Partners Europe event, 23 Certified Partners were introducing a broad range of B2B applications and solutions developped for Pepper. These applications are answering several business needs in Retail, Banking, Hospitality or Healthcare. 
> 
> Specialized in the field of service robotics and human-robot interaction, the French company Generation Robots has two main activities: the worldwide distribution of programmable robots and the engineering of smart behaviors for service robots. Generation Robots is glad to introduce their Pepper Applications: Welcome and Presenter. Thanks to our Welcome application the Pepper robot optimizes helpdesk employees time. It can handle visitors’ appointments, deliveries and much more. Pepper Presenter will take your robot greet its audience and carry out interactive presentations that you can easily design using standard tools such as Microsoft PowerPoint. This behavior is ideal for any organization that has to receive members of the public and wants to stand out from the others in terms of technology and innovation.

----------


## Airicist

SoftBank Pepper humanoid robot business

Published on Jul 18, 2016




> Before SoftBank announced their intention to acquire ARM, here's the latest SoftBank Pepper Personal Robot with Artificial Intelligence deployed all over Japan, with voice conversations, it can Reads Emotions from people's face. More than 11 thousand Pepper Robots have been deployed in Japan, at the entrance of SoftBank Telecom stores, and in many other stores and malls all over.

----------


## Airicist

Pepper for Dev, debut!




Pepper for Dev Official Interview

Published on Jul 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hello Pepper: Getting started to program robots on Android"

by Margaret Maynard-Reid
August 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Pepper the humanoid robot knows how you feel

Published on Aug 12, 2016




> This 4-foot-tall robot not only helps you find information, it has sensors that detect facial expressions to determine how you feel.

----------


## Airicist

Pepper robot preaches at Endex 2017 in Japan

Published on Aug 23, 2017




> Nissei Eco Co., Ltd. exhibits Softbank’s robot Pepper preaching like a real Buddhist monk at Endex — Life Ending Industry Expo — at Tokyo Big Sight on Aug. 22, 2017.


"Pepper the robot to don Buddhist robe for its new funeral services role"

by Alex Martin
August 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Chimp vs. Robot Magic

Feb 10, 2020




> Camera & Edit:  Martin Czernik
> Concept: Simon Pierro & Christoph Wilke
> Set Assistant: Lukas Brandl
> Starring: Chimp Jenny, chimp Mona and robot Pepper

----------


## Airicist

100 robots "Pepper" support the SoftBank Hawks baseball team with cheer dance

Mar 27, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "EXCLUSIVE SoftBank shrinks robotics business, stops Pepper production- sources"

by Sam Nussey
June 29, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Pepper robot for small and medium businesses!

Jul 7, 2021




> https://www.robotlab.com/pepper-robot No matter if you run a restaurant, a hotel, a bank or a medical office, Pepper's futuristic presence will advance your customers' experience to the 21st century. It is especially great with engaging your visitors, hosting and entertaining them, and collecting information allowing you to understand behavioral patterns.

----------

